

Why No Women Want To Be On A “Women In Tech” Panel - jarin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/girls-in-blech/

======
zacharycohn
This article is representative of an even bigger issue - I think "women" (as a
gender) are still trying to find their place as society continues its change
to a more female-friendly one. More than that, women seem to be split on how
it should progress.

In the Parkour community, the female practitioners fall into two separate
groups: "We're women, we have to stick together, and we need to help each
other out however we can. Women are physically different from men and have to
do some things differently" and "We're women, so what? We'll do all the things
the boys have to do, we'll hang out with the boys, we don't need our own
separate women-only events." Women in both of these camps strongly defend
their view.

Despite my role in various parkour communities, I've largely taken a back seat
to the issue, or at least tried to position myself in the middle. I've been a
proponent of female only events, as long as their focus is to get women
comfortable with parkour to the point where they can go to the regular events.

It's a complicated issue, and this article made me realize it was bigger than
just the parkour community. I hope my analogy will help others realize that
this issue is bigger than just the tech community too.

